# Generation ??? Seniors - any over 55 yrs.



## peggy (Dec 23, 2011)

Are there any out there? I just joined and so far haven't discovered other seniors.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I am 55 years old but not yet a senior.


----------



## peggy (Dec 23, 2011)

*Seniors and all that jazz*

"Age is the biggest surprise" Tolstoy


----------



## peggy (Dec 23, 2011)

*Andrew Wyeth*

There is a current Andrew Wyeth exhibit at our local musuem. Can't remember the title of the painting but a white dog sitting in front of a lighthouse - it is mesmerizing as are most of his works. I paint, a newbie, and really appreciate his ability to have been able to depict loneliness, isolation, coflict. Perhaps in my next life if I keep painting.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I paint and draw, too. I like water color mostly but I'm getting to like acrylics as well.
Which is your preferred medium, Peggy?


----------



## Tasnia (Apr 1, 2012)

Well...I'm 52... close.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm 55 1/2. Probably among 2% on the forum. : ) But the older I get the less age bothers me.


----------



## 42161 (Jul 26, 2012)

Aqualung said:


> I'm 55 1/2. Probably among 2% on the forum. : ) But the older I get the less age bothers me.


My sentiments exactly! I'm 57, but I certainly don't feel/look/act/think like it! :wink:


----------

